# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato Frog newbie needs some answers

## Marcos

I just purchased two Tomato frogs with no prior amphibian experience. I did A LOT of research before purchasing and have the proper tank set up. I have two Juveniles in a 10 Gallon with eco earth a hide and a place they can soak in. The temperatures in my tank have been at a Low 70 and High 80. Humidity ranges from 70-80% as well. I have half the screen top on the tank covered with tape but find that I am misting way too often during the day, can I have any suggestions on this? 

Also, how much should I be feeding them? Today the larger one of the two ate 4 small dubias and an earthworm, yesterday he ate about 3 super worms. (Should super worms even be a part of their diets? I hear they bite through stomachs?) The smaller one of the two had only 1 super worm last night and two dubias today (no earthworms). How much should I be feeding them right now and how often? 

What is the most nutritious foods for them? I only have two frogs but I would like to start my own feeder colony.

How often do they poop and what does it look like? What are signs that my frog is impacted?

Thank you,
Marcos

----------


## Jason

Although a 10 gallon will be fine for juveniles, once they're adults I'd put them in something bigger, at least 15 gallons but 20 would be better. To save your time on misting, use a substrate of coir and then top it with sphagnum moss, press it down so not to impact them. Don't use green moss, though, it doesn't hold humidity as well as sphagnum and because it doesn't pack down well it can cause impaction. With impaction, a side may appear to be larger than the other and the frogs will go weeks without pooing and may spend a lot of their time in the water dish to try help go. 

As a rule for most frogs juvenile frogs should be fed 1-2 days. Supplemented crickets, earthworms and dubias are the most nutritious foods for frogs, they can be easily gut loaded but still supplements should be used.  You can use supplemented superworms for variety but not too often, they're not really that good and they're pretty fatty, good for large frogs, though. I'm pretty sure the whole biting through stomach thing is a myth and the stomach acids will kill them. On how much to feed, just feed as much as they'll eat and remove excess afterwards.

----------


## Marcos

Yeah I was planning on upgrading when they get a bit larger. I have been overfeeding them.. I thought they had to eat twice a day as juveniles. 

Thanks for your help !

----------


## JButera

Don't worry about feeding superworms. Frogs in the wild eat things like bees, wasps, spiders and scorpions with no ill effects. A superworm doesn't stand a chance against a frog's digestive system.

----------

